# what is a 468x60 banner ad?



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

I am trying to advertise with another website. They want a 468x60 banner. What does that mean? Is it pixels??? I'm trying to make one in coreldraw, but have no idea what the numbers stand for.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yups its pixels.. that is the standard size that most banners on website are.. a good example is posted at the top of this page.. right now for me it has the custom woven labels banner.. and it seems to be the size you are speaking of


----------



## 24kClothing (Apr 26, 2007)

Right-click any banner and choose *properties* and you will see the size of it (in pixels) along with other useful information.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup, just change your measure guides from inches to pixels and set your work space to 468 x 60. I dont know how corel works but Freehand has this feature. Look up in the program and make a measurement change. Good luck!


----------



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

OK. I figured out how to change to pixels in corel draw, and I made the page the size of the banner....but it doesn't seem right. It's so tiny, I'm having to shrink my text and graphics a lot. Is this right?

Thanks for answering I appreciate it!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just to put into perspective, you can see some 468 x 60 banners on this page (they are labeled): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/spreadtheword.php

468 pixels wide by 60 pixels high. 

It is one of the most common advertising banner sizes, which means you'll be able to use it on different sites if you decide to advertise in other places. Here are more common banner ad sizes:
IAB Standards and Guidelines - Universal Ad Packages


----------

